# Walnut bowl almost done



## SlickSqueegie (Mar 12, 2012)

bad weather = shop time and I got to finally use the tool I got from Greg. :)
I do like it, a lot! It did take a bit to get used to it, but I got a nice smooth cut and fine ribbon shavings from start to finish! It was also easy as heck to get the bottom of the inside of the bowl nice and smooth. This was a difficult and nerve wrecking part of the process for me.
Excellent job Greg. and Thanks!

The first pic is roughed bowl before the EZ Woodtick
[attachment=2878]
This one is after
[attachment=2879]

and this one is with a coat of sealer
[attachment=2880]
I did get a couple cracks while drying. But I got them filled in time, I hope.
Ill post more pics after its finished.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 12, 2012)

Glad you finally got some shop time and a chance to try out the finishing tool. Looks like your getting nice shavings off of it:yes: It's also a good thing you got to practice with it a little before you turn that curly maple, remember to play with the speed, high speed and light cuts produce the best results with these carbide insert tools, remember to set the tool rest so the cutting edge of the tool is at or slightly below center:yes: I am very happy to here you like my tool That makes it very rewarding for me:i_am_so_happy:


----------



## DKMD (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice work!


----------

